# A Group Of Manueli In The Aquarium?



## Urs2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, has any of you ever held a group of manueli together in an aquarium? If so, how big were the manueli and what was the size of the aquarium? Are there foto's of a group of manueli in an aquarium?

Thank you


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not that I have ever seen... The stress would prob kill them if the other fish didnt.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that impossible , they dont group together, they kill lol


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Get a big tank! This site is a ghost town... GL on your fish! You could try dividers


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

Urs2 said:


> Hi, has any of you ever held a group of manueli together in an aquarium? If so, how big were the manueli and what was the size of the aquarium? Are there foto's of a group of manueli in an aquarium?
> 
> Thank you


it won't be successful unfortunately. the only serrasalmus species you can school are spilos.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

audiction said:


> Hi, has any of you ever held a group of manueli together in an aquarium? If so, how big were the manueli and what was the size of the aquarium? Are there foto's of a group of manueli in an aquarium?
> 
> Thank you


it won't be successful unfortunately. the only serrasalmus species you can school are spilos.
[/quote]

And Geryi, and eigenmanni...


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

Dawgz said:


> Hi, has any of you ever held a group of manueli together in an aquarium? If so, how big were the manueli and what was the size of the aquarium? Are there foto's of a group of manueli in an aquarium?
> 
> Thank you


it won't be successful unfortunately. the only serrasalmus species you can school are spilos.
[/quote]

And Geryi, and eigenmanni...
[/quote]

you're absolutely right but it seems like the OP was a beginner so i didn't want to overwhelm him LOL. i had an eigenmanni and scapularis but i kept them solitary. geryis i schooled too as well as wimples and denticulatus. i kind of miss predatoryfish and waterwolves back in the day. when both sites closed we all had to transfer here...no choice.


----------

